# Tucker and Tonka Love the Pool



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

When can Tess and I come? It looks wonderful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What great pics Karen!!! and what fun!!! Wish I was close by!
The photos of Tonka especially crack me up!! LOL!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So cute....love Tonka on the floatie!!!! My guys would be so jealous...would love a pool for them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are all invited*

YOU and all of your dogs can drop in any time!!
The more the merrier-would love to have you!!!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for showing us these great pics! Looks like a blast! Tonka on the pink floatie is great! And Tucker is such a handsome lifeguard . hehehe


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are great Karen! I wish we had a pool!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What great pictures!! I love how Tonka is on the floaties, what a smart doggie!! I pulled out Ranger's pool but it is nothing compared to Tonka and Tucker's pool!! Ranger wants to join the pool party, too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What great fun! Tonka cracks me up. Did he swim onto the raft or did he get a little help? Ike has a life jacket for the boat. I wonder if he'd enjoy swimming more if he wore it and had more buoyancy? I think I'll try it next time and see how he likes it.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

love Tonka, can't believe how Tonka is floating on not only one bed, but two. Love them. great pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to hide these pictures from my boys as they would be SO jeleous. Looks like your crew had a great day in the pool.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the pictures! I would've loved to have a pool like that today! The steps are really cool...perfect for pups to get in and out of the pool.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

So when's the pool party? I need to write it down on my calendar. Haha. I just bought a plastic kiddie pool for my boy. There's nooo comparison to what your guys got. But my guy loves it anyway; it's his first pool. Need to upgrade.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Tonka loves the kiddie pool, too.
Tonka swims on to the float, then jumps off it, then swims on to another.
No float is sacred-Tonka has claimed them all. We got Tucker on one of the floats today-they use it for a resting spot!
Yes, try the lifejacket in the pool. It gives them buoyancy and makes it easier for them to swim longer I think!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> The whole family enjoyed the pool today. This was Tucker's second time in the pool-Tonka is ADDICTED to the pool!! My Hubby Ken shared the pool with the boys-I am the one taking all of the pictures!!



Roxy and I are packing our bags to come to your house!!!! Tonka on that pink floatie is too cute......


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like so much fun! Your pool is beautiful as well as your pups =)

We are looking to get our girl a pool sometime soon. I can't wait!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

Everyone pack your bags, gather your dogs, and come on down!!

We all love company!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! we are so jealous! I wish we had a pool....and someone to take care of it for us!
You'll be using it a lot this week!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tonka looks so natural on the float! Great photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures Karen, the boys look like they're on vacation at a Resort somewhere with Mom and Dad.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww! Those are great pics! Love seeing them have so much fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Seeing them have fun makes me SO HAPPY!!

Ken and I didn't do too much swimming, but as long as Tucker and Tonka enjoyed, that's all that matters.

We really lucked out when we found this house-we never dreamed of having a house with a pool, but it was there!! Ken is very good about cleaning it, too, as doesn't mind-thank God!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

How cute are they??? looks like they are having a blast


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Love those pictures! Looks like a great time was had by all. I wonder if I got a life vest for Izzy if she'd enjoy swimming more. We had her at a state park this weekend and she wasn't real sure of the whole swimming thing.


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

awesome pics, Looks like those dogs are lovin life!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Karen! It sure looks inviting. Both boys looked like they were having a blast!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I loved seeing those pictures. Tonka on the floatie is so cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Feldenak*

Feldenak

Yes, try a lifejacket for her, and make sure you stay with her in the water, whether it is a pool, river, lake, stream.

Tonka and Tucker both can swim, but we do it to be doubly safe and this way their endurance in the water is better.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Feldenak
> 
> Yes, try a lifejacket for her, and make sure you stay with her in the water, whether it is a pool, river, lake, stream.
> 
> Tonka and Tucker both can swim, but we do it to be doubly safe and this way their endurance in the water is better.


I have to watch myself about being overprotective of my little girl.  I was in the creek with her. We didn't go anywhere she couldn't touch bottom but I did lift her up a little to see those webbed feet paddle like mad. 

It was her first time in water other than getting a bath in the tub. My wife & I are buying a house this year and are seriously considering a house with a nice in-ground pool because of Miss Izzy. I'm not sure if that's sad, funny or both.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Feldenak*

Feldenak

You are talking to a very overprotective Mom! Even though Tonka seems to be an excellent swimmer -Tucker's only been in the pool twice now, Ken and I insist they have their life jackets on and that we're in the pool with them.
Better to be safe than sorry.

Tucker is a pretty tall boy, and the deepest our pool is is 5 ft.-the funny thing is he can actually stand on this back legs on the floor of the pool!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen your pictures are adorable. And I have to agree that Tonka on the floatie is the cutest thing!


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Feldenak*

Feldenak

Here is the link to where we bought the lifejackets for the dogs:

Kyjen Outward Hound Life Vests for Dogs - Kyjen | Outward Hound | Pet Carriers | Pet Strollers | Auto Accessories for Dogs | Outdoor Gear for Dogs


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I just love the ones of Tonka tanning that white coat on the floater


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Feldenak
> 
> Here is the link to where we bought the lifejackets for the dogs:
> 
> Kyjen Outward Hound Life Vests for Dogs - Kyjen | Outward Hound | Pet Carriers | Pet Strollers | Auto Accessories for Dogs | Outdoor Gear for Dogs


Outstanding! Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Karen - Awesome pictures! I was wondering what kind of floaties you are using? We had considered some type of raft last summer for our Max, but we could only find the kind that are blown up and figured his nails would pop them in a second.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

You have some very lucky pups. The pictures of Tonka on the floaties are great, he's got it all figured out.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

those are the greatest pics, and I agree with everyone else, that Tonka on the floaties is sooo cute!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Karen, these pictures brought a huge smile to my face!! Seeing Tonka floating around on that floatie really cracked me up!!! Your boys look wonderful - they all (hubbie included) look like they thoroughly enjoyed the pool.

I also love their life jackets.

Seriously, it looks like a wonderful afternoon. I don't get to see many Samoyed's - your Tonka is gorgeous. Tucker is, too!! 

Kim


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

These shots are just great... Love the fact that you have life vest on them and have taught them to exit the pool by the stairs, great safety for your two...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Tonka and Tucker certainly have the good life........ Nothing like a pool to have some fun in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. FuzzyFace*



Mr. Fuzzyface said:


> Karen - Awesome pictures! I was wondering what kind of floaties you are using? We had considered some type of raft last summer for our Max, but we could only find the kind that are blown up and figured his nails would pop them in a second.




The *name of the floats are SWIMWAYS. They have a netted material for the seat and eventually the dogs do puncture them with their nails if they try to stand in them. They aren't really expensive and are very comfortable-we have the long ones where you can lay down and the round ones that you can sit in or the dog can lay in. If you google Swimways Floats you will find them, or I believe that Target and Walmart carry them, too.*
Amazon.com: Spring Float Recliner: Toys & Games


----------

